# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  संभल के ------ तीसरी आँख सब देख रही है.....

## fakeidfornonsense

* फेसबुक ट्विटर या यू-ट्यूब से ई-मेल तक  पूरी वेब दुनिया पर शिकंजा कसने में सरकार को जरा भी देर नहीं लगेगी। देश  में इंटरनेट मॉनीटरिंग की अब तक की सबसे बड़ी परियोजना पर अमल शुरू हो गया  है। अब इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करने वालों की पहचान ही नहीं बल्कि वेब पर  संवाद सामग्री [कंटेंट] पर भी पैनी नजर रखी जा रही है। एक-एक क्लिक, एक-एक  सर्च, अपडेट, चैट और मेल को कोई देख रहा है। पूरी योजना को सुरक्षा मामलों  की कैनिबेट कमेटी मंजूरी मिल गई है। 

* *इस अभियान में खुफिया एजेंसियों का पूरा दस्ता लगा है। स्थलीय नेटवर्क  से लेकर उपग्रह और समुद्री केबल तक सभी जगह इंटरनेट ट्रैफिक मॉनीटरिंग  प्रणाली लगाई जा रही है। देश में अलग-अलग जगहों पर करीब 53 मॉनीटरिंग  मॉड्यूल स्थापित हो चुके हैं। उन्हें इनक्रिप्टेड [कूट] संदेश खोलने और  कंटेंट को जाचने के एक केंद्रीय तंत्र से जोड़ा जा रहा है। लगभग 450 करोड़  रुपये के इस अभियान की तकनीकी कमान एनटीआरओ के हाथ है। खुफिया ब्यूरो  [आईबी], राष्ट्रीय जांच एजेंसी [एनआईए], मिलिट्री इंटेलीजेंस [एमआई],  रिसर्च एंड एनालिसिस विंग [रॉ], दूरसंचार विभाग, सी-डॉट, सूचना तकनीक  विभाग, टेलीकॉम इंजीनियरिंग सेंटर [टीईसी] इन मॉनीटरिंग प्रणालियों का  संचालन करेंगे।* 

* आतंकी खतरों, साइबर सुरक्षा और गोपनीयता की जरूरतों के चलते इंटरनेट  मॉनीटरिंग का अभियान गजब की तेजी के साथ तैयार हुआ है। इसके लिए खुफिया  एजेंसियों, रक्षा और गृह मंत्रालय और एडवास कंप्यूटिंग संस्थानों के बीच  पिछले छह माह में कई बैठकें हुईं। 

  एनटीआरओ पूरे अभियान का सूत्रधार है, जिसे करीब 20 करोड़ रुपये का  शुरुआती बजट दिया गया है। पूरे अभियान में अहम पहलू उस अकूत कंटेंट की  निगरानी है जो चैट, मेल, सोशल मीडिया, फोटो के जरिए वेब में तैरता है।

 इस  निगरानी के लिए विशेष तकनीकों का इस्तेमाल होगा। इसके लिए सेंटर फॉर  आर्टिफिशियल इंटेलीजेंस एंड रोबोटिक्स [केयर] भी मदद दे रहा है। एनटीआरओ ने  जल [समुद्री केबल], थल [स्थलीय इंटरनेट गेटवे] और आकाश [उपग्रह इनमारसेट]  के लिए अलग मॉनीटरिंग मॉड्यूल तैयार किए हैं। इंटरनेट निगहबानी के लिए एक  केंद्रीय मॉनीटरिंग सिस्टम के साथ एक टेलीकॉम टेस्टिंग एंड सिक्यूरिटी  प्रमाणन केंद्र भी होगा जो दूरसंचार नेटवर्क में लगाए जाने वाले उपकरणों को  सुरक्षा स्वीकृति देगा। 
   धरती से आकाश तक 
  -जल, थल और आकाश में फैला मॉनीटरिंग नेटवर्क, देश में 53 मॉनीटरिंग मॉड्यूल लगाए गए। 
  -उपग्रह स्थलीय गेटवे, समुद्री केबल, सभी जगह निगहबानी प्रणालियों की स्थापना शुरू। 
  -एनटीआरओ को पूरी परियोजना की कमान सौंपी गई। खुफिया एजेंसियों को जिम्मेदारी बाटी गई। 
  सबकी जिम्मेदारी तय 
-एनटीआरओ-स्थलीय गेटवे, सेटेलाइट, समुद्री नेटवर्क मॉनीटरिंग, क्रिप्ट एनालिसिस, कंटेंट एनालिसिस। 
-सी-डॉट [सेंटर फॉर डेवलपमेंट ऑफ टेलीमेटिक्स]-वायस कॉल, बेसिक,  जीएसएम, सीडीएमए, एसएमएस, एमएमएस, अंतरराष्ट्रीय कॉल, कॉल डाटा रिकॉर्ड। 
 -केयर [सेंटर फॉर आर्टिफिशियल इंटेलीजेंस एंड रोबोटिक्स]: इंटरनेट निगरानी की विशेष तकनीक विकसित करने में मदद कर रहा है।* 


* क्या है एनटीआरओ* 
*नेशनल टेक्नीकल रिसर्च आर्गनाइजेशन [एनटीआरओ] राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा  सलाहकार के मातहत एक शीर्ष तकनीकी खुफिया एजेंसी है। यह रणनीतिक तकनीकों,  तकनीकी खुफिया मॉनीटरिंग, साइबर सुरक्षा पर काम करता है। इसकी स्थापना 2004  में हुई थी। नेशनल इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ क्रिप्टोलॉजी रिसर्च एंड डेवलपमेंट भी  इसके अधीन है। यह इंस्टीट्यूट इंटरनेट पर कूट संदेशों की तकनीक पर काम करता  है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये लेख आज जागरण अखबार के फ्रंट पेज की शोभा है......... तो क्या कहते हो दोस्तो.....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*जागरण अखबार से साभार:* 

*नई दिल्ली। सोशल नेटवर्किग साइटों पर भारत में सेंसर की बात करने वाले  दूरसंचार मंत्री कपिल सिब्बल का समर्थन प्रेस काउंसिल ऑफ इंडिया के अध्यक्ष  मार्कंडेय काटजू ने भी किया है। उन्होंने परिषद को ओर अधिक शक्ति दिए जाने  और इलेक्ट्रॉनिक मीडिया, इंटरनेट को इसके दायरे में लाए जाने पर बल दिया  है।  इसके लिए उन्होंने संसद में विधेयक पेश करने का सुझाव दिया है। 

  प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह को भेजे  पत्र में काटजू ने कहा कि प्रेस  परिषद कानून की धारा 14 [1] के तहत समाचार पत्र, संवाद एजेंसी, संपादक या  पत्रकार की आलोचना, निंदा या चेतावनी दे सकती है। यह पत्र सूचना का अधिकार  [आरटीआइ] के तहत सार्वजनिक हुआ है। 
  पत्र में काटजू ने कहा कि अनुभवों से स्पष्ट हुआ है कि सिर्फ चेतावनी,  निंदा या आलोचना से संबंधित समाचार पत्र, संवाद एजेंसी या संपादक या  पत्रकार पर कोई असर नहीं होता। उनमें इसकी अनदेखी करने का भाव रहता है।' यह  पत्र 11 अक्टूबर को लिखा गया था। 
  उन्होंने कहा कि प्रेस परिषद को कुछ और अधिकार दिए जाने की आवश्यकता  है। इसके लिए पहले भी सुझाव दिए जा चुके हैं। इनमें जुर्माना लगाया जाना,  सरकारी विज्ञापनों पर रोक, लाइसेंस या मान्यता रद या स्थगित किया जाना  शामिल हैं। 
  मीडिया के प्रति खराब राय रखने वाले काटजू ने कहा कि विधेयक में  आरोपी  समाचार संगठन या पत्रकार के साथ विचार विमर्श या समझाने का प्रावधान भी  होना चाहिए। जब यह तरीके प्रभावी न हो तो उनके खिलाफ सख्त कदम उठाने चाहिए।  
  पत्र में काटजू ने निकाय का नाम मीडिया परिषद किए जाने का सुझाव दिया  है। साथ ही कहा है कि इसमें इलेक्ट्रोनिक मीडिया और इंटरनेट को भी शामिल  किया जाना चाहिए। मौजूदा प्रेस परिषद कानून सिर्फ प्रिंट मीडिया से ही  संबंधित है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

और ये कहना था हमारे सममानीय मंत्री महोदय का :
नई दिल्ली। इंटरनेट की निगरानी को लेकर बढ़ते विवादों के बीच सरकार ने  गूगल, फेसबुक और ट्विटर जैसी अग्रणी सोशल नेटवर्किंग फर्मो के साथ गुरुवार  को बातचीत की और कहा कि इंटरनेट की सेंसरशिप का कोई सवाल पैदा नहीं होता। 
  सोशल नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट चलाने वाली इन फर्मो के प्रतिनिधियों के साथ  मुलाकात के बाद दूरसंचार मंत्री कपिल सिब्बल ने कहा कि सरकार ने सोशल  मीडिया फर्मों, विदेश मंत्रालय और सूचना एवं प्रौद्योगिकी मंत्रालय सहित  विभिन्न सरकारी विभागों के साथ खुली बातचीत का आह्वान किया है और उनसे सोशल  मीडिया और ई-प्रशासन के जरिए नागरिकों को सशक्त बनाने के सुझाव मांगे हैं।  
  इस दौरान, संचार एवं आईटी राज्यमंत्री सचिन पायलट से जब पूछा गया कि  क्या इंटरनेट पर सामग्री का नियमन करने के लिए किसी तरह की प्रणाली शुरू  करने की सरकार की कोई योजना है, उन्होंने कहा, 'इंटरनेट की सेंसरशिप का  सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता।' 
  उन्होंने कहा, 'जो भी कानून बनाए जाने हैं, वे पहले से ही लागू हैं।  सरकार, संविधान के तहत उपलब्ध अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रा के अधिकार का पालन  करने को प्रतिबद्ध है। हम पूरी ऊर्जा के साथ इसका संरक्षण करते हैं।'  सिब्बल ने कहा, 'यह चर्चा एवं बातचीत इस बारे में है कि कैसे सोशल मीडिया  सरकार के हाथ मजबूत कर सकता है क्योंकि सरकार की सामान्य प्रक्रिया के तहत  समाज के प्रतिनिधियों के साथ हमेशा ही बातचीत सीमित दायरे में होती है।' 
  'लेकिन, सोशल मीडिया प्लेटफार्म के मौजूदा स्वरुप में विचार-विमर्श और  बातचीत का व्यापक दायरा है और इसका काफी विस्तार हुआ है। इसीलिए, इस  विस्तार का इस्तेमाल नागरिकों के जरिए सरकार को मजबूत बनाने के लिए एक सेतु  की तरह किया जाना चाहिए।' 
  उन्होंने कहा कि सोशल मीडिया की पहुंच बहुत व्यापक है, लेकिन इसका  इस्तेमाल करने वाले लोगों की संख्या अभी काफी सीमित है, इसलिए ऐसा नहीं  लगना चाहिए कि सरकार समाज के एक वर्ग के विचारों का ही प्रतिनिधित्व करती  है। 
  सिब्बल ने कहा 'हम ऐसा रचनात्मक विचार विमर्श चाहते हैं जिससे सरकार जब  भी कोई निर्णय लेकर आगे बढ़े तो उसको मजबूती मिले।' उन्होंने पिछले सप्ताह  भी गूगल, माइक्रोसाफ्ट, फेसबुक और याहू के अधिकारियों से मुलाकात की थी।  इनकी वेबसाइट पर कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी और प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन  सिंह के खिलाफ अपमानजनक सामग्री पाए जाने के बाद उन्होंने यह मुलाकात की  थी। उन्होंने इन नेटवर्को से इस तरह के मैटीरियल को अपलोड करने से रोकने को  कहा था।

----------


## Badtameez

इससे बचा कैसे जा सकता है?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सावधान ----ये सोता शेर क्या खतरनाक हो सकता है।

----------


## navneet01

> सावधान ----ये सोता शेर क्या खतरनाक हो सकता है।


आचार्य जी इसका क्या मतलब हुआ क्या इससे हमे डरना चाहिए? या  ये हमारे लिए ठीक है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

नवनीत जी....... जरा सोचिए अगर आप के बारे मे सरकार को ये सब पता हो जैसे 

*आपने कब किसी को इंटरनेट पर ईमेल किया 

उसका कंटैंट क्या था। 

आप कहाँ पर है। 

आप की बैंकिंग habbit क्या है। 

आप avf पर पॉर्न देखते है।

आप के दोस्त कौन है। 

आप किसे एसएमएस करते है। 

आप किसे कॉल करते है। 

आप सरकार के विरोधी दल के सदस्य है.........

आपके डॉक्टर ने आपको कैंसर बताया है और आप इन्शुरेंस वालों को नहीं बता रहे। 
*

तो आब आप ही फैसला कीजिये ये अच्छा है या बुरा।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

आइये calvitf जी, लव जी gill जी इस पर आपके विचार जररूर जानना चाहूँगा ---अगर कोई बहुत बड़े समस्या न हो तो।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> इससे बचा कैसे जा सकता है?


डिजिटल दुनिया की बुराइयों की दुनिया मे आपका स्वागत है दोस्त ------- अफसोस आप इस हमाम मे नं... है। आप चाह कर भी छुप नहीं सकते।

----------


## Bhai G

क्या लाखो करोडो यूजर पर पल पल की निगाह रखना संभव हे ?


> नवनीत जी....... जरा सोचिए अगर आप के बारे मे सरकार को ये सब पता हो जैसे 
> 
> *आपने कब किसी को इंटरनेट पर ईमेल किया 
> 
> उसका कंटैंट क्या था। 
> 
> आप कहाँ पर है। 
> 
> आप की बैंकिंग habbit क्या है। 
> ...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

हाँ मित्र.........

और मैं इसका भुक्तभोगी भी हूँ। दुर्भाग्यवश 9/11 के कुछ समय बाद मैं usa मे था और अपनी भारतीय मानसिकता के अनुरूप इस घटना पर चटकारे ले रहा था। मित्र 4 घंटे के अंदर मुझे पता चल गया की इस का परिणाम क्या हो सकता था। मुझे एक सघन जांच से गुजरना पड़ा ताकि ये सत्यापित हो सके की मेरा इरादा क्या था।

----------


## Bhai G

लेकिन आचार्य जी ये तो उस समय का ज्वलंत मुद्दा था .........हम अगर नोर्मल सर्फिंग करते है या पोर्न साईट में जाते है या मेल भेजते है तो सभी पर निगाह रखना असंभव सा लगता है 
हाँ विशेष मुद्दों पर निगाह राखी जा सकती है 


> हाँ मित्र.........
> 
> और मैं इसका भुक्तभोगी भी हूँ। दुर्भाग्यवश 9/11 के कुछ समय बाद मैं usa मे था और अपनी भारतीय मानसिकता के अनुरूप इस घटना पर चटकारे ले रहा था। मित्र 4 घंटे के अंदर मुझे पता चल गया की इस का परिणाम क्या हो सकता था। मुझे एक सघन जांच से गुजरना पड़ा ताकि ये सत्यापित हो सके की मेरा इरादा क्या था।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

चलिये भाई जी, सिस्टम को थोड़ा समझ लेते है। कोई भी इंटरनेट एक्टिविटी बिना इंटरनेट backbone के नहीं हो सकती । भारत मे ये backbone केवल vsnl उपलब्ध करता है आपका सर्विस प्रोवाइडर कोई भी हो सकता है। एयरटेल, टाटा, एयरसेल, एमटीएस, मतलब कोई भी सब के सब इंटरनेट के लिए वीएसएनएल पर निर्भर है । ये कानूनी बाध्यता है। अब सोचिए आपको पहरा कहाँ बैठना है। 

सारी ईमेल एक ही पोर्ट से जाएगी। 

सारी सर्फिंग एचटीटीपी पोर्ट पर ही होगी। 

फ़ाइल डौन्लोड एफ़टीपी या एचटीटीपी पर ही होगी। 

मतलब आपको बस एक फ़िल्टर लगागा है जो की कुछ की वोर्ड्स पर कम करेगा जैसे आपने कहा कसाब तो फ़िल्टर एक्टिवेट हो जाएगा और ये मेल पढ़ी जाएगी और आप अलर्ट लिस्ट मे आ जनयेगे। अगर आप ने ये किसी गलत मतलब से नहीं लिखा तो अलर्ट रेसेट हो जाएगा वरना ........

----------


## Bhai G

ओह.............ये तो बहुत खतरनाक बात हो जायेगी 
इस तरह तो हम लोग कभी भी फंस सकते है 



> चलिये भाई जी, सिस्टम को थोड़ा समझ लेते है। कोई भी इंटरनेट एक्टिविटी बिना इंटरनेट backbone के नहीं हो सकती । भारत मे ये backbone केवल vsnl उपलब्ध करता है आपका सर्विस प्रोवाइडर कोई भी हो सकता है। एयरटेल, टाटा, एयरसेल, एमटीएस, मतलब कोई भी सब के सब इंटरनेट के लिए वीएसएनएल पर निर्भर है । ये कानूनी बाध्यता है। अब सोचिए आपको पहरा कहाँ बैठना है। 
> 
> सारी ईमेल एक ही पोर्ट से जाएगी। 
> 
> सारी सर्फिंग एचटीटीपी पोर्ट पर ही होगी। 
> 
> फ़ाइल डौन्लोड एफ़टीपी या एचटीटीपी पर ही होगी। 
> 
> मतलब आपको बस एक फ़िल्टर लगागा है जो की कुछ की वोर्ड्स पर कम करेगा जैसे आपने कहा कसाब तो फ़िल्टर एक्टिवेट हो जाएगा और ये मेल पढ़ी जाएगी और आप अलर्ट लिस्ट मे आ जनयेगे। अगर आप ने ये किसी गलत मतलब से नहीं लिखा तो अलर्ट रेसेट हो जाएगा वरना ........

----------


## navneet01

> नवनीत जी....... जरा सोचिए अगर आप के बारे मे सरकार को ये सब पता हो जैसे 
> 
> *आपने कब किसी को इंटरनेट पर ईमेल किया 
> 
> उसका कंटैंट क्या था। 
> 
> आप कहाँ पर है। 
> 
> आप की बैंकिंग habbit क्या है। 
> ...


आचार्य जी ये तो बुरा ही नहीं डरावना भी है ............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

हाँ वत्स....... ये इसकी अंतिम परिणित है। 

अब शायद आप समझ पा रहे होंगे कि 

शाहरुख खान usa मे क्यों रोका जाता है। 

क्यों 9/11 के बाद usa मे कोई वारदात नहीं हुई। 

क्यों usa मे peta लागू है। वगैरह...... वगैरह....... 

वो कर चुके हम कर रहे है। 

और अगर स्थिति कि भयानकता को और ठीक से समझना हो तो इसके साथ नीलेश कुलकर्णी कि योजना "आधार" को और समेकित कर दीजिये जो कि आपके डिजिटल रेकॉर्ड रखती है जैसे कि आप के फिंगर प्रिंट।............ और सोचिए कि हर जगह आपकी पहचान सबके सामने खुली है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

शायद यही कारण है कि यूएसए मे फ़ेस recognisation सिस्टम के खिलाफ एक जोरदार आंदोलन चलाने कि तैयारी हो रही है। क्योंकि ये सिस्टम आपको हजारो कि भीड़ मे भी पहचान सकता है। मतलब आप हर समय किसी कि नजर मे है। 

आपका मोबाइल आपकी लोकेशन 3 फिट कि एक्यूरसी के साथ आपके सर्विस प्रोवाइडर को आपकी लोकेशन बताता है। और आप इसे अपने गले से लगाए घूमते है। यही कारण है कि अगर किसी वारदात मे मोबाइल चोरी हुआ तो पक्का चोर पकड़े गए चाहे समय कितना भी लगा।

----------


## devilking78626

आप कमाल की जानकारी देते है

----------


## Black Pearl

फालतू के झंझट कितने करवा लो इन लोगो से, अभी एक साल बाद खबर आएगी एनटीआरओ मे 450 करोड़ का घोटाला। 

इससे अच्छा इंटरनेट की स्पीड बढ़ाने का कोई जुगाड़ करते तो कुछ भला होता।

----------


## Black Pearl

जानकारी के लिए आपका शुक्रिया  आचार्य

----------


## Jayeshh

आचार्य जी अछि जानकारी दी.... लेकिन ये सब आतंकवादी संगठनो को रोकने के लिए है.... और जरुरी भी है.....

----------


## Rajeev

> फालतू के झंझट कितने करवा लो इन लोगो से, अभी एक साल बाद खबर आएगी एनटीआरओ मे 450 करोड़ का घोटाला। 
> 
> इससे अच्छा इंटरनेट की स्पीड बढ़ाने का कोई जुगाड़ करते तो कुछ भला होता।


सही कहा संदीप जी ...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

हा हा हा ............ तो मित्र 1 जीबीपीएस की स्पीड लैपटाप पर और 100 एमबीपीएस की स्पीड मोबाइल पर  ..........चलेगा...............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

तो मित्र-------- मैं वाकई बहुत सिरियस हूँ अपनी इस उपर वाली पोस्ट के बारे मैं....... इतना सिरियस लग रहा हूँ की  की कई सहयोगी समझ रहे है की मेरा कोई नजदीकी रिश्तेदार मर गया है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

तो भैया इसमें गलत क्या है यदि हम गलत नहीं हैं तो इसमें डरना तो केवल गलत आदमी को चाहिए !

----------


## Jayeshh

> तो भैया इसमें गलत क्या है यदि हम गलत नहीं हैं तो इसमें डरना तो केवल गलत आदमी को चाहिए !


आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ मित्र... लेकिन क्या av  को कोई समस्या हो सकती है?

----------


## Badtameez

> हा हा हा ............ तो मित्र 1 जीबीपीएस की स्पीड लैपटाप पर और 100 एमबीपीएस की स्पीड मोबाइल पर  ..........चलेगा...............


4G के बारे में सुना था, उसी की है क्या ये 100 mbps की स्पीड?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> 4G के बारे में सुना था, उसी की है क्या ये 100 mbps की स्पीड?


जी सौरभ जी.........

एयरटेल ने ये सुविधा लॉंच भी कर दी है......... और हाँ आपका ये नाम तो आपका ये अग्रज नहीं ले पाएगा । छमा कर देना इसके लिए।

----------


## Badtameez

> जी सौरभ जी.........
> 
> एयरटेल ने ये सुविधा लॉंच भी कर दी है......... और हाँ आपका ये नाम तो आपका ये अग्रज नहीं ले पाएगा । छमा कर देना इसके लिए।


व्यक्ति जैसा है उसे वैसा कहने में कैसा संकोच?

----------


## Bhai G

लेकिन आप वैसे व्यक्ति नहीं है सौरभ जी ..............
अगर ये स्पीड मिल जाये जो आचार्य जी कह रहे है तब तो मजा आ जायेगा 


> व्यक्ति जैसा है उसे वैसा कहने में कैसा संकोच?

----------


## Jayeshh

> व्यक्ति जैसा है उसे वैसा कहने में कैसा संकोच?





> लेकिन आप वैसे व्यक्ति नहीं है सौरभ जी ..............
> अगर ये स्पीड मिल जाये जो आचार्य जी कह रहे है तब तो मजा आ जायेगा


भाई जी कहो ही मत कुछ.... जो व्यक्ति अपने आपको छोटा समझता हो...उसे कुछ कहने का अर्थ नहीं...

लो मैं कहूँगा.... मनचला...आवारा...पागल..  ..जानवर...बदतमीज़...लो  फर.... ये सब आप है क्या मनचले जी...?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हैकरों की तो चांदी है!!  पहले ही आधार परियोजना में सबकी पर्सनल इन्फोर्मेशन है और अब ये 
क्या गारंटी है के ये दोनों ही हैक नही हो सकते !! क्या इसका भयंकर मिस यूज नही हो सकता ! 
हमारी पर्सनल लाईफ अब पर्सनल कहाँ रह गयी ! मैं  तो अब ये सब त्यागने की ही सोच रहा हूँ

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> लेकिन आप वैसे व्यक्ति नहीं है सौरभ जी ..............
> अगर ये स्पीड मिल जाये जो आचार्य जी कह रहे है तब तो मजा आ जायेगा


हरे राम हरे राम........

आचार्य की बात पर संदेह............. क्या होगा इस घोर कलियुग मे........... तो वत्स.........


आपके लिए रिलायंस(मुकेश अंबानी) ग्रुप भी 2 महीने मे इससे लॉंच कर रहा है.......... और अंदर की बात ---------- अगर TRAI ने approv कर दिया तो 10 रुपए जीबी की दर से 100 एमबीपीएस के स्पीड आपके टबलेट पर और टबलेट की कीमत सिर्फ 4500 रुपए।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> हैकरों की तो चांदी है!!  पहले ही आधार परियोजना में सबकी पर्सनल इन्फोर्मेशन है और अब ये 
> क्या गारंटी है के ये दोनों ही हैक नही हो सकते !! क्या इसका भयंकर मिस यूज नही हो सकता ! 
> हमारी पर्सनल लाईफ अब पर्सनल कहाँ रह गयी ! मैं  तो अब ये सब त्यागने की ही सोच रहा हूँ


दोस्त बड़ी पुरानी कहावत है --------- ताले शरीफो की लिए होते है............

----------


## dkj

> भाई जी कहो ही मत कुछ.... जो व्यक्ति अपने आपको छोटा समझता हो...उसे कुछ कहने का अर्थ नहीं...
> 
> लो मैं कहूँगा.... मनचला...आवारा...पागल..  ..जानवर...बदतमीज़...लो  फर.... ये सब आप है क्या मनचले जी...?






> अभिव्यक्ति पर नियंत्रण : कुछ ट्वीट सेंसर करेगा टि्वटर 
> 
> 
> 
>  वाशिंगटन : सोशल नेटवर्किग साइटों पर भारत में सेंसरशिप की बात करने वाले दूरसंचार मंत्री कपिल सिब्बल को यह खबर राहत दे सकती है। माइक्रो ब्लॉगिंग साइट टि्वटर ने अलग-अलग देशों में चुनिंदा ट्वीट को सेंसर (नियंत्रित) करने की घोषणा की है। अपने ब्लॉग ट्वीट्स मस्ट फ्लो में सैन फ्रांसिस्को स्थित माइक्रो ब्लॉगिंग कंपनी टि्वटर ने कहा, यदि कानूनी रूप से जरूरी हुआ तो कंपनी किसी खास देश में यूजर्स की सामग्री को रोक सकती है। यह प्रस्तावित कदम ऐसे समय आया है जब भारत और गूगल प्लस, याहू, ट्विटर व फेसबुक सरीखी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर कंटेंट की जांच और आपत्तिजनक सामग्री को हटाने को लेकर कानूनी लड़ाई चल रही है।
> 
>  दिल्ली की एक अदालत ने पिछले महीने 21 सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों को छह फरवरी तक आपत्तिजनक सामग्रियां हटाने को कहा है। अपने ब्लॉग में ट्विटर ने फ्रांस और जर्मनी का उदाहरण दिया, जहां नाजी समर्थक सामग्री पर प्रतिबंध है। उसने कहा, चूंकि हम अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर प्रगति कर रहे हैं इसलिए हम उन देशों में भी प्रवेश करेंगे जिनके अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता को लेकर भिन्न विचार हैं। वैसे वह लोगों की अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता चाहते हैं। मीडिया रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि जब किसी ट्वीट को हटाया जाता है तो यह पूरी दुनिया से हट जाता है। हालांकि टि्वटर की ओर से कहा गया है कि किसी खास देश के यूजर्स की हटाई गई सामग्री विश्व के अन्य देशों के लिए उपलब्ध रहेगी। टि्वटर के 10 करोड़ से अधिक यूजर्स हैं। वर्ष 2011 में अरब क्रांति से लेकर लंदन में हुए दंगों तक फेसबुक समेत टि्वटर जैसी अन्य सोशल नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइटों ने जानकारी फैलाने में अहम भूमिका निभाई थी। गौरतलब है कि चीन में टि्वटर प्रतिबंधित है। साभार :


cqwasdxcffff

----------


## dkj

सोशल नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइटों पर या यूं कहें कि इंटरनेट सेंशरशिप का मामला अब पूरी दुनिया में तूल पकड़ता जा रहा है। एक तरफ भारत में जहां इस मसले पर फेसबुक, गूगल, याहू समेत 21 वेबसाइटें दिल्*ली की अदालत में कानूनी लड़ाई में उलझी हैं, वहीं अमेरिका में इस बाबत दो कानून स्*टॉप ऑनलाइन पाइरेसी एक्*ट (सोपा) और प्रोटेक्*ट इंटेलेक्*चुअल प्रॉपर्टी एक्*ट (पीपा) पर बहस चल रही है। विभिन्*न देशों द्वारा इस मसले को गंभीरता से लेने के बाद तमाम वेबसाइटें भी हरकत में आ गई हैं।



गौर हो कि इस समय दुनिया में इंटरनेट की दीवानगी पूरी तरह छाई हुई है। खासकर युवा पीढ़ी तो इससे जड़ तक जुड़ चुकी है और आगे और जुड़ने की कतार में खड़ी है। आज यदि इन साइटों के जरिए युवाओं में सामाजिक संरचना का एक नया रूप आकार ले रहा है तो इसमें साइबर वर्ल्*ड की बड़ी भूमिका है। आने वाली पीढ़ी को लक्ष्*य कर हम देखें तो यह संरचना किस आकार या किस रूप में होगी, यह कहना अभी तो मुश्किल है, लेकिन इसका स्*वरूप काफी व्*यापक होगा। और यह युवाओं के जीवन पर गहरा प्रभाव छोड़ेगी।



गौर हो कि इस समय दुनिया भर में 2 अरब इंटरनेट के उपभोक्*ता हैं, जिसमें से 80 करोड़ फेसबुक पर सक्रिय हैं। इसमें 30 करोड़ टि्वटर यूजर्स की संख्*या है। अब यदि भारतीय इंटरनेट उपभोक्*ता पर गौर करें तो इस समय भारत में 8.7 करोड़ इंटरनेट यूजर्स हैं। जिसमें से 3.7 करोड़ फेसबुक से जुड़े हैं और 1.2 करोड़ टि्वटर पर सक्रिय हैं।



सोशल साइट टि्वटर ने हाल में घोषणा की है कि वह स्*थानीय कानून के आधार पर आपत्तिजनक ट्वीट्स को सेंसर करेगा। इससे पहले जिन ट्वीट्स को हटाया जाता था, वे पूरी तरह गायब हो जाते थे और दुनिया के किसी भी देश में नहीं दिखते थे। विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि यह चीन जैसे देशों में ट्विटर को विस्*तार देने की रणनीति है, जहां इंटरनेट सेंशरशिप के कानून काफी सख्*त हैं।



सोशल नेटवर्किंग की दुनिया का बेताज बादशाह फेसबुक आने वाले कुछ दिनों में टाइमलाइन प्रोफाइल को अनिवार्य कर सकता है। वेबसाइट का दावा है कि नया प्रोफाइल यूजर को अपनी इच्*छा के अनुसार चीजें छिपाने की छूट देगा। वहीं, कुछ ऐसी योजना है कि गूगल अपने जरिए किसी भी साइट तक पहुंचने वाले उपभोक्*ताओं का रिकॉर्ड बनाएगा। गूगल की यह कवायद उपभोक्*ताओं और जारी सामग्रियों पर नजर रखने को लेकर है।



माइक्रोब्*लागिंग साइट ट्विटर ने आपत्तिजनक ट्वीट को सेंसर करने की बात क्*या कही, इसके यूजर्स गुस्*से से भड़क उठे। इस कदम से खफा तमाम लोगों ने अमेरिका में एक दिन के लिए इसका बायकॉट ही कर दिया। इसके पीछे तर्क यह है कि विकीलिक्*स के खुलासों के बाद आई जागरूकता और अरब क्रांति में लोगों के ट्वीट्स की अहम भूमिका रही है। हालांकि ट्विटर ने साफ किया कि प्रतिबंधित ट्वीट्स सिर्फ उन्*हीं देशों में नहीं दिखेंगे, जहां से शिकायत आई है। लेकिन यूजर्स इस फैसले से इत्*तेफाक नहीं रखते और इसे अभिव्*यक्ति की स्*वतंत्रता पर अंकुश मानते हैं।



अब सवाल यह भी उठता है कि क्*या सामाजिक और राजनीतिक क्रांति की इसकी क्षमता पर विपरीत असर पड़ेगा। वैसे देखा यह गया है कि दुनिया में किसी भी विषय पर सेंसर का परिणाम अच्*छा नहीं होता, लेकिन पारदर्शिता से इस नुकसान को कम तो किया ही जा सकता है। वैसे भी पिछले साल 4410 ट्वीट हटाए जा चुके हैं, जिनमें ज्*यादातर मामले कॉपीराइट उल्*लंघन के थे।



अब चूंकि भारत में इन साइटों की आपत्तिजनक सामग्रियों पर प्रतिबंध लगाने की बात है तो कुछ जाहिर तौर पर इस दिशा में कंपनियों को पारदर्शिता तो बरतनी ही पड़ेगी। पहले भी कुछ देशों में इन सोशल साइटों पर प्रतिबंध लग चुके हैं। चीन में दलाई लामा, थियानमेन चौक कांड और सरकार विरोधी सामग्रियां प्रतिबंधित हैं। थियानमैन चौक पर हुई दमनात्*मक कार्रवाई की 21वीं बरसी पर जून 2010 में चीन ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों को ब्*लॉक कर दिया था।



इसके अलावा, पाकिस्*तान में 19 मई, 2010 को पैगंबर मोहम्*मद पर कार्टून प्रतियोगिता के आयोजन संबंधी पेज को लेकर फेसबुक पर पाबंदी लगाई गई थी। 20 सितंबर, 2010 को लाहौर हाईकोर्ट ने ईशनिंदा से जुड़ी सामग्री प्रकाशित करने वाली साइटों पर रोक लगाने का निर्देश दिया था।  



सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर पोस्ट होने वाले आपत्तिजनक टिप्पणी को लेकर मचे हो हल्ले के बाद टि्वटर ने घोषणा किया है कि वह टि्वटर पर आने वाले टि्वट्स पर सेंसर लागू करेगा। उधर, सोशल नेटवर्किग साइटों के जरिए खुफिया सूचनाएं लीक करने के मामले में नौसेना के चार अधिकारियों के नाम सामने आने के बाद सशस्त्र सेनाओं ने साइबर नियमों पर सख्ती बढ़ा दी है। इस कड़ी में सेना मुख्यालय ने अपने सभी सैनिकों और अधिकारियों से सोशल नेटवर्किग साइटों से सेना संबंधी सूचनाएं और तस्वीरें हटाने को कहा है। यही नहीं, नौसेना की पश्चिमी कमान ने इन साइटों के जरिए गोपनीय सूचनाएं लीक करने के मामले में दो अधिकारियों की बर्खास्तगी की सिफारिश की है।



बीते दिनों देश में सोशल साइटों के खिलाफ जमकर आवाज बुलंद की गई। केंद्र सरकार ने फेसबुक, गूगल, याहू, माइक्रोसॉफ्ट समेत अन्*य कई विदेशी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर कार्रवाई करने का मूड बना लिया। सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर अश्*लील, आपत्तिजनक और धार्मिक भावनाएं भड़काने वाली सामग्री को लेकर कई साइटों पर मुकदमा चलाने की अनुमति दी गई। यही नहीं, केंद्र सरकार ने पटियाला हाउस कोर्ट में रिपोर्ट के साथ इस मामले में चल रही सुनवाई के दौरान अपना पक्ष भी रखा। सरकार की लिखित अनुमति मिलने के बाद ही पटियाला हाउस कोर्ट ने इन साइटों को समन जारी किया।



हालांकि, सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट गूगल व फेसबुक सहित अन्य नेटवर्किग साइट प्रबंधन अश्लीलता के मुद्दे पर हाई कोर्ट में अपना पल्ला झाड़ रही हैं। कोर्ट में दी गई दलील में गूगल ने इसे भाषण व विचार अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता के मुद्दे से जोड़ने का प्रयास किया और यहां तक कहा कि भारत जैसे लोकतांत्रिक देश की तुलना चीन से कतई नहीं जा सकती। फेसबुक ने तो यहां तक कह डाला कि हम सबसे अलग हैं और अपने सदस्य बनाकर काम कर रहे हैं। हम सर्च इंजन भी नहीं हैं। तो क्*या इन साइटों की ओर से जिम्*मेदारियों से पल्*ला झाड़ लेने के बाद सवाल यह उठता है कि कोई नियमन नहीं होना चाहिए।



इससे पहले, दिल्ली हाईकोर्ट ने गूगल और फेसबुक को चेतावनी दी थी कि यदि उन्होंने इंटरनेट पर अपने वेब पेज से आपत्तिजनक सामग्री नहीं हटाए तो अदालत उन्हें रोकने का आदेश दे सकती है। हाईकोर्ट ने अपनी टिप्पणी में सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स से कहा कि अगर आपने आपत्तिजनक सामग्री को जांचने और उसे हटाने के लिए कोई तंत्र विकसित नहीं किया तो चीन की तरह यहां भी ऐसी वेब साइट्स को अदालत पूरी तरह ब्*लॉक करा सकती है। इन साइटों पर आपत्तिजनक सामग्री को स्थान देने का आरोप है। अब देखना यह है कि समन मिलने के बाद कोर्ट का रुख इस मसले क्*या  होगा और क्*या चीन की तरह इन साइटों पर भारत में भी पूरी तरह नियंत्रण लगाया जा सकेगा।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मुझे खुशी है की बहस अब एक सार्थक दिशा मे जा रही है.......... 


आओ दोस्तो अपने विचारो से सबको अवगत कराओ।

----------


## Black Pearl

> हरे राम हरे राम........
> 
> आचार्य की बात पर संदेह............. क्या होगा इस घोर कलियुग मे........... तो वत्स.........
> 
> 
> आपके लिए रिलायंस(मुकेश अंबानी) ग्रुप भी 2 महीने मे इससे लॉंच कर रहा है.......... और अंदर की बात ---------- अगर TRAI ने approv कर दिया तो 10 रुपए जीबी की दर से 100 एमबीपीएस के स्पीड आपके टबलेट पर और टबलेट की कीमत सिर्फ 4500 रुपए।


आचार्य आपने तो दिल खुस कर दिया, होगा या नहीं ये तो नहीं पता लेकिन ऐसी खबरें सुन के ही मज़ा आ जाता है।

----------


## Black Pearl

> हैकरों की तो चांदी है!!  पहले ही आधार परियोजना में सबकी पर्सनल इन्फोर्मेशन है और अब ये 
> क्या गारंटी है के ये दोनों ही हैक नही हो सकते !! क्या इसका भयंकर मिस यूज नही हो सकता ! 
> हमारी पर्सनल लाईफ अब पर्सनल कहाँ रह गयी ! मैं  तो अब ये सब त्यागने की ही सोच रहा हूँ


हाँ, जिस तरीके से भारतीय सरकारी websites hack होती हैं, अगर उसी तरीके से इसका भी हाल हुआ तो गयी भैंस पानी में। हाल ये होगा की जिससे बचने के लिए ये सब किया धरा। उसी गड्डे मे जाकर गिर पड़े।

----------


## Badtameez

हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा .......... आप लोग भी सोचते होंगे कि यह पगला गया। मैं जयेश जी की बात पर हँस पङा ा हा हा हा हा।
उपर भाई जी ने मेरे विष्य में सुविचार दिये हैं इसके लिए धन्यवाद उनको।
.
तो आचार्य जी, जिस फोरम पर हम लोग हैं , इसकी भी जानकारी 'तीसरी आँख' को तो होगी ही?

----------


## dkj

सरकारी मीडिया के अनुसार इस कदम का मकसद अफ़वाहों पर लगाम कसना है.

चीन के सरकारी मीडिया का कहना है कि अधिकारियों ने 42 वेबसाइटों को बंद कर दिया है और इंटरनेट से दो लाख टिप्पणियों को हटा दिया है.

मीडिया के अनुसार ये कार्रवाई मार्च महीने से शुरू हुई थी और इसका उद्देश्य इंटरनेट पर फैल रही अफ़वाहों पर नियंत्रण करना था.
इससे जुड़ी ख़बरें
चीन में माइक्रो-ब्लॉगर्स के लिए नए नियम
चीन: माइक्रोब्लॉगिंग पर सरकारी नियंत्रण बढ़ेगा
सेना इंटरनेट पर अफवाहों पर ध्यान न दे: चीन




इस कार्रवाई की जानकारी ऐसे वक्त में सामने आई है जब चीन के प्रभावशाली सियासतदान बो शिलाई के पतन के बारे में इंटरनेट पर काफी गर्मागर्म बहस हो रही है.

इंटरनेट पर लगाम कसने की ये ख़बर सरकारी समाचार एजेंसी शिन्हुआ ने दी है. इस जानकारी में बो शिलाई के कम्यूनिस्ट पार्टी से निष्कासन और उनकी पत्नी पर ब्रितानी नागरिक की हत्या के आरोप के बारे में कोई ज़िक्र नहीं है.

शिन्हुआ ने इंटरनेट पर नियंत्रण रखने वाले कार्यालय के अधिकारी लिउ झेंगरोंग के हवाले से लिखा है कि इंटरनेट पर अफ़वाहों से आम जनजीवन में बाधा पहुंची है जिसे सहन नहीं किया जा सकता.
अफ़वाहों का बाज़ार गर्म

सरकारी कदमों के बावजूद चीन में लोग जानकारी साझा करने के लिए नित दिन नए तरीके खोज रहे हैं.

चीन में हमेशा ही जानकारी पर सरकार का कड़ा नियंत्रण रहता है लेकिन इंटरनेट के युग में ऐसे कारगर तरीके से कर पाना आसान नहीं रह गया है, विशेषकर तब जब 50 करोड़ चीनी इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करते हों.

मार्च के अंत तक अधिकारियों ने 16 वेबसाइटों को बंद कर दिया था और छह लोगों को गिरफ़्तार कर लिया था,

इसके अलावा बो शिलाई को पार्टी से हटाए जाने के बाद सेना द्वारा तख़्ता पलटने की अफ़वाहों को रोकने के लिए तीन दिन तक कुछ बेवसाइटों को बंद कर दिया गया था.

अफ़वाहों को रोकने का ये चीनी अभियान इंटरनेट पर और अधिक नियंत्रण का हिस्सा बन गया है.

चीन की कम्यूनिस्ट पार्टी के लिए स्थिरता बनाए रखना सबसे ज़रुरी है क्योंकि जल्द ही पार्टी में नेतृत्व परिवर्तन होने वाला है.

लेकिन सरकारी कदमों के बावजूद चीन के इंटरनेट उपभोक्ता जानकारी और ख़बरों के लिए भूखे हैं और इसके लिए वे नित दिन नए तरीके ढूंढ रहे हैं.

----------


## dkj

*चीन में माइक्रो-ब्लॉगर्स के लिए नए नियम
* शुक्रवार, 16 मार्च, 2012 को 16:53 IST तक के समाचार 



चीन में माइक्रो-ब्लॉग का इस्तेमाल करने वाले लाखों लोगों को शुक्रवार से नए नियमों का सामना करना पड़ रहा है.

चीन के अधिकारियों का कहना है कि अफवाहें फैलने से रोकने के लिए ये नियम बनाए गए हैं.

राजधानी बीजिंग में रहने वाले लोगों को माइक्रो-ब्लॉग का इस्तेमाल करने के लिए अब अपनी सही पहचान दर्ज कराना होगी.

चीन के अन्य शहरों में भी इसे लागू किया जा सकता है.

चीन में मीडिया पर कड़ा नियंत्रण हैं और माइक्रो-ब्लॉग जैसे माध्यमों को यहां खबरों के प्रसार और चर्चा का मुख्य जरिया माना जाता है.

----------


## dkj

*अमरीकी सुरक्षा कंपनी पर 'साइबर' हमला
* 


हैकर्स का कहना है कि कंपनी के ग्राहकों में अमरीकी रक्षा मंत्रालय और क़ानून-व्यवस्था लागू करने वाली संस्थाएं शामिल हैं. 

'अनोनिमस' नाम के इंटरनेट हैकर्स समूह ने दावा किया है कि उसने एक अमरीकी सुरक्षा कंपनी के डाटा से हज़ारों ई-मेल, पास्वर्ड और क्रेडिट कार्ड से जुड़ी जानकारियाँ चुरा ली हैं.

हैकर्स ग्रुप का कहना है कि स्ट्रैटफ़ोर कंपनी के ग्राहकों में अमरीकी रक्षा मंत्रालय, मीडिया समूह और क़ानून-व्यवस्था लागू करने वाली संस्थाएं शामिल हैं.



उन्होंने कहा कि उन्हें कंपनी के डाटा में घुसने में इसलिए सफ़लता मिली क्योंकि स्ट्रैटफ़ोर ने जानकारियों को 'एनक्रिप्ट' यानि पूरी तरह से सुरक्षित नहीं कर रखा था.

हैकर्स ग्रुप ने ऑनलाइन संदेश में कहा कि उसने क्रेडिट कार्ड की जानकारियों से लगभग पाँच करोड़ रुपए कमाए जिसे उन्होंने विभिन्न स्वंयसेवी संस्थाओं को दान में दे दिया.

ऑस्टिन स्थित स्ट्रैटफ़ोर कंपनी ने कहा है कि उसने अपने सर्वर्स और ई-मेल की सेवाएं स्थगित कर दी है.

उसने यह भी कहा कि यह जानकारियाँ 'केवल उन सदस्यों की सूची है जिन्होंने उनके प्रकाशनों को खरीदा है और इनमें उन लोगों की सूची नहीं शामिल जिनके स्ट्रैटफ़ोर के साथ संबंध हैं.'

'अनोनिमस' ने पहले उन वित्तीय संस्थाओं पर साईबर हमले का दावा किया था जो गुप्त सूचनाएं प्रकाशित करने वाले वेबसाइट, विकिलीक्स की मदद करने से इंकार कर रहे थे.

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है डीके जी

----------


## totaram

सूत्र का नाम पढ़ के मैंने तो समझा था कि यहाँ पर आप लोग निरा मल बाबा की खिंचाई कर रहे होंगे... पर बात कुछ और ही निकली. 

हम लोग समझते हैं कि ऑरकुट, फेसबुक, गूगल प्लस और ट्विटर के जरिये हमें अभिव्यक्ति कि स्वतंत्रता मिलती है, पर वास्तव में धीरे धीरे हम इंटरनेट के गुलाम होते जा रहे हैं. इन सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स के जरिये हम खुद ही अपनी निजी जिंदगी लाखों करोडो लोगो के सामने खोल कर रख दे रहे हैं जो इसका अपने स्वार्थ के लिए दुरुपयोग कर सकते हैं और करते भी हैं. उदाहरण के लिए इन्टरनेट यूज करने वालों में से अधिकाँश लोग रेलवे टिकट, हवाई टिकट की बुकिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं, तरह तरह के सामानों कि शोपिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं. और तो और हम  अपने बैंक खातों का सञ्चालन भी ऑनलाइन करते हैं. हद यह है कि आजकल  किसी शब्द की स्पेलिंग या अर्थ चेक करने के लिए भी हम डिक्शनरी की तरफ हाथ नहीं बढ़ाते बल्कि इन्टरनेट पर सर्च करते हैं.... गूगल बाबा हैं ना! आप ठीक ठीक बता नहीं सकते कि आपने कुल कितनी साइट्स पर अपने आपको रजिस्टर किया हुआ है, और उन साइट्स पर आपकी यूजर नेम / आई डी और पासवर्ड क्या हैं. कहने का मतलब ये कि हम खुद अपनी मर्जी से ही अपनी व्यक्तिगत जानकारी असंख्य साइटों पर सबमिट कर देते हैं जो कि हमारे लिए नुकसानदेह हो सकती है. 
रही बात unwanted surveillance की तो अब अगर आप को इंटरनेट यूज करना है तो आप इससे बच कर नहीं निकल सकते... इसे झेलना ही होगा.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा .......... आप लोग भी सोचते होंगे कि यह पगला गया। मैं जयेश जी की बात पर हँस पङा ा हा हा हा हा।
> उपर भाई जी ने मेरे विष्य में सुविचार दिये हैं इसके लिए धन्यवाद उनको।
> .
> तो आचार्य जी, जिस फोरम पर हम लोग हैं , इसकी भी जानकारी 'तीसरी आँख' को तो होगी ही?


सौरभ जी ;

सच पूछो तो हाँ....... आप और हमारी एक एक  एक्टिविटी को मिनट बाइ मिनट ट्रैक किया जा सकता है। 
अब अपने प्यारे फॉरम की ही बात ले लो । क्या यहा पर आप छुपे है या आप छुप सकते है --न न सौरभ जी , तीसरी आँख की निगाह आप पर है। लेकिन वो आँख हरकत मे तब आती है जब आप कोई ऐसा कम करते है जो की नियमो के अनुसार गलत है । बस यही काम सरकार जरा बड़े पैमाने पर कर रही है। 

सरकार क्या है - सरकार कोई व्यक्ति नहीं है - सरकार एक संस्था होती है - इस संस्था मे व्यक्ति आते जाते रहते है लेकिन संस्था कहीं नहीं जाती। मुश्किल ये ही है और यही डर भी है । अगर सरकार देश हित  मे आतंक वादियों के खिलाफ इस व्यवस्था का प्रयोग करती है तो उसका स्वागत है लेकिन वास्तविक आतंक वादी के खिलाफ न की किसी व्यक्तिगत द्वेष के कारण बना दिया आतंक वादी के खिलाफ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> सरकारी मीडिया के अनुसार इस कदम का मकसद अफ़वाहों पर लगाम कसना है.
> 
> चीन के सरकारी मीडिया का कहना है कि अधिकारियों ने 42 वेबसाइटों को बंद कर दिया है और इंटरनेट से दो लाख टिप्पणियों को हटा दिया है.
> 
> मीडिया के अनुसार ये कार्रवाई मार्च महीने से शुरू हुई थी और इसका उद्देश्य इंटरनेट पर फैल रही अफ़वाहों पर नियंत्रण करना था.
> इससे जुड़ी ख़बरें
> चीन में माइक्रो-ब्लॉगर्स के लिए नए नियम
> चीन: माइक्रोब्लॉगिंग पर सरकारी नियंत्रण बढ़ेगा
> सेना इंटरनेट पर अफवाहों पर ध्यान न दे: चीन
> ...


*धन्यवाद ----

आप के इस प्रयास के लिए मैं आपका आभारी हूँ । आशा है आप इस विषय पर रोशनी डालते हुए कुछ लेख और यहा पर डालने की कृपा करेंगी ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> हाँ, जिस तरीके से भारतीय सरकारी websites hack होती हैं, अगर उसी तरीके से इसका भी हाल हुआ तो गयी भैंस पानी में। हाल ये होगा की जिससे बचने के लिए ये सब किया धरा। उसी गड्डे मे जाकर गिर पड़े।


*ब्लैक जी,

hacking कोई कला नहीं है ।ये तो मात्र किसी दूसरे के काम मे कमी निकालना है। 

देखा तुमने एक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बनाया और हमने इसमे कमी निकाल कर आपकी सुरक्षा व्यवस्था को धता बता दिया। ये तो कुछ ऐसी बात है जैसे आप एक बड़िया ताला अपने घर मे लगाए और आपका पड़ोसी आपको बता दे की भाई ताला तो बड़िया है लेकिन आपने कुंडा तो लगाया ही नहीं। अब जब तक पड़ोसी आपको कुंडा याद दिला रहा है वो व्हाइट हैट हैकर है और समाज मे अपने इस काम के लिए इज्जत पाएगा। लेकिन वही पड़ोसी जब इस जानकारी का फायदा आपके घर मे चोरी करने के लिए करेगा तो जेल जाएगा। 

अधिकतर केसेस मे वैबसाइट hack मात्र इस कारण से होती है क्योंकि उन्हे बनाने वाला प्रोग्रामर तकनीकी रूप से या तो सक्षम नहीं था या फिर लापरवाह। अब यूसर नाम - admin password admin रख कर तो आप मुसीबत ही आमंत्रित कर रहे है। और मजे की बात है --- इस फॉरम पर बहुत से तकनीकी व्यक्ति है जो संभवत: मेरी बात को पुष्ट करेंगे की डेव्लपमेंट स्टेज के और इन्स्टालेशन स्टेज के पासवर्ड अक्सर ऐसे ही छूट जाते है।  
*

----------


## Badtameez

> सौरभ जी ;
> 
> सच पूछो तो हाँ....... आप और हमारी एक एक  एक्टिविटी को मिनट बाइ मिनट ट्रैक किया जा सकता है। 
> अब अपने प्यारे फॉरम की ही बात ले लो । क्या यहा पर आप छुपे है या आप छुप सकते है --न न सौरभ जी , तीसरी आँख की निगाह आप पर है। लेकिन वो आँख हरकत मे तब आती है जब आप कोई ऐसा कम करते है जो की नियमो के अनुसार गलत है । बस यही काम सरकार जरा बड़े पैमाने पर कर रही है। 
> 
> सरकार क्या है - सरकार कोई व्यक्ति नहीं है - सरकार एक संस्था होती है - इस संस्था मे व्यक्ति आते जाते रहते है लेकिन संस्था कहीं नहीं जाती। मुश्किल ये ही है और यही डर भी है । अगर सरकार देश हित  मे आतंक वादियों के खिलाफ इस व्यवस्था का प्रयोग करती है तो उसका स्वागत है लेकिन वास्तविक आतंक वादी के खिलाफ न की किसी व्यक्तिगत द्वेष के कारण बना दिया आतंक वादी के खिलाफ।


तीसरी आँख का उपयोग सरकार ही करती है या कुछ बिगङैल लोग भी किसी को नुकसान पहुँचाने के लिए करते है?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> सूत्र का नाम पढ़ के मैंने तो समझा था कि यहाँ पर आप लोग निरा मल बाबा की खिंचाई कर रहे होंगे... पर बात कुछ और ही निकली. 
> 
> हम लोग समझते हैं कि ऑरकुट, फेसबुक, गूगल प्लस और ट्विटर के जरिये हमें अभिव्यक्ति कि स्वतंत्रता मिलती है, पर वास्तव में धीरे धीरे हम इंटरनेट के गुलाम होते जा रहे हैं. इन सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स के जरिये हम खुद ही अपनी निजी जिंदगी लाखों करोडो लोगो के सामने खोल कर रख दे रहे हैं जो इसका अपने स्वार्थ के लिए दुरुपयोग कर सकते हैं और करते भी हैं. उदाहरण के लिए इन्टरनेट यूज करने वालों में से अधिकाँश लोग रेलवे टिकट, हवाई टिकट की बुकिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं, तरह तरह के सामानों कि शोपिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं. और तो और हम  अपने बैंक खातों का सञ्चालन भी ऑनलाइन करते हैं. हद यह है कि आजकल  किसी शब्द की स्पेलिंग या अर्थ चेक करने के लिए भी हम डिक्शनरी की तरफ हाथ नहीं बढ़ाते बल्कि इन्टरनेट पर सर्च करते हैं.... गूगल बाबा हैं ना! आप ठीक ठीक बता नहीं सकते कि आपने कुल कितनी साइट्स पर अपने आपको रजिस्टर किया हुआ है, और उन साइट्स पर आपकी यूजर नेम / आई डी और पासवर्ड क्या हैं. कहने का मतलब ये कि हम खुद अपनी मर्जी से ही अपनी व्यक्तिगत जानकारी असंख्य साइटों पर सबमिट कर देते हैं जो कि हमारे लिए नुकसानदेह हो सकती है. 
> रही बात unwanted surveillance की तो अब अगर आप को इंटरनेट यूज करना है तो आप इससे बच कर नहीं निकल सकते... इसे झेलना ही होगा.



*हा हा हा -------- आप मुझे मरवावोगे .......

तकनीकी विभाग मे निरा मल बाबा की बात करूंगा तो यार लोग धो धो के मारेंगे ------- एक बार पहले पिट चुका हूँ॥

**यार व्हिस्की का जला बीयर भी फूँक फूँक कर पीता है*

----------


## Badtameez

मैं पिछले नौ-दस महीनों से नेट से जुङा हूँ, वो भी मोबाइल नेट से। मेरी अज्ञानता पर ध्यान देते हुए मेरे जिज्ञासा को शांत करें-
वेबसाइट हैक होना या आईडी हैक होना क्या होता है?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> तीसरी आँख का उपयोग सरकार ही करती है या कुछ बिगङैल लोग भी किसी को नुकसान पहुँचाने के लिए करते है?


सौरभ जी आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर इसी लेख मे है........

----------


## Badtameez

> सूत्र का नाम पढ़ के मैंने तो समझा था कि यहाँ पर आप लोग निरा मल बाबा की खिंचाई कर रहे होंगे... पर बात कुछ और ही निकली. 
> 
> हम लोग समझते हैं कि ऑरकुट, फेसबुक, गूगल प्लस और ट्विटर के जरिये हमें अभिव्यक्ति कि स्वतंत्रता मिलती है, पर वास्तव में धीरे धीरे हम इंटरनेट के गुलाम होते जा रहे हैं. इन सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स के जरिये हम खुद ही अपनी निजी जिंदगी लाखों करोडो लोगो के सामने खोल कर रख दे रहे हैं जो इसका अपने स्वार्थ के लिए दुरुपयोग कर सकते हैं और करते भी हैं. उदाहरण के लिए इन्टरनेट यूज करने वालों में से अधिकाँश लोग रेलवे टिकट, हवाई टिकट की बुकिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं, तरह तरह के सामानों कि शोपिंग ऑनलाइन करते हैं. और तो और हम  अपने बैंक खातों का सञ्चालन भी ऑनलाइन करते हैं. हद यह है कि आजकल  किसी शब्द की स्पेलिंग या अर्थ चेक करने के लिए भी हम डिक्शनरी की तरफ हाथ नहीं बढ़ाते बल्कि इन्टरनेट पर सर्च करते हैं.... गूगल बाबा हैं ना! आप ठीक ठीक बता नहीं सकते कि आपने कुल कितनी साइट्स पर अपने आपको रजिस्टर किया हुआ है, और उन साइट्स पर आपकी यूजर नेम / आई डी और पासवर्ड क्या हैं. कहने का मतलब ये कि हम खुद अपनी मर्जी से ही अपनी व्यक्तिगत जानकारी असंख्य साइटों पर सबमिट कर देते हैं जो कि हमारे लिए नुकसानदेह हो सकती है. 
> रही बात unwanted surveillance की तो अब अगर आप को इंटरनेट यूज करना है तो आप इससे बच कर नहीं निकल सकते... इसे झेलना ही होगा.


तो क्या किसी साइट पर असली नाम/पता देना खतरे की घंटी है?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मैं पिछले नौ-दस महीनों से नेट से जुङा हूँ, वो भी मोबाइल नेट से। मेरी अज्ञानता पर ध्यान देते हुए मेरे जिज्ञासा को शांत करें-
> वेबसाइट हैक होना या आईडी हैक होना क्या होता है?


देखिये सौरभ जी - आपका प्रयोकता नाम आपकी id है अगर कोई और आपके इस नाम को चुरा ले मतलब बिना आपकी आज्ञा के प्रयोग करे तो इसे id हक्क कहेंगे। 

विस्तरत रूप मे यदि अनधिकरत रूप से कोई भी आपकी वैबसाइट पर पड़े कंटैंट को बिना आपकी आज्ञा के बादल दे तो ये वैबसाइट हक्क होगी। नुकसान दोनों दशा मे आपका। बस नुकसान की मात्रा का अंतर है। 


बाकी विस्तार से हमारे डार्क जी है न ----

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> तो क्या किसी साइट पर असली नाम/पता देना खतरे की घंटी है?


जी है तो -----


लेकिन 

*लाख छुपाओ छुप न सकेगा राज तुम्हारा गहरा*

----------


## Badtameez

> देखिये सौरभ जी - आपका प्रयोकता नाम आपकी id है अगर कोई और आपके इस नाम को चुरा ले मतलब बिना आपकी आज्ञा के प्रयोग करे तो इसे id हक्क कहेंगे। 
> 
> विस्तरत रूप मे यदि अनधिकरत रूप से कोई भी आपकी वैबसाइट पर पड़े कंटैंट को बिना आपकी आज्ञा के बादल दे तो ये वैबसाइट हक्क होगी। नुकसान दोनों दशा मे आपका। बस नुकसान की मात्रा का अंतर है। 
> 
> 
> बाकी विस्तार से हमारे डार्क जी है न ----


डार्क जी से अनुरोध रहेगा कि वो यहाँ आकर विस्तृत जानकारी दें।
अब जानना चाहता हूँ कि आईडी हैक से बचाव भी हो सकता है कि नहीं?

----------


## Badtameez

> जी है तो -----
> 
> 
> लेकिन 
> 
> *लाख छुपाओ छुप न सकेगा राज तुम्हारा गहरा*


तब किसी रचनाकार को अपने नाम/पते के साथ किसी कविता की वेबसाइट पर अपनी रचना नहीं डालनी चाहिए।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*इंटरनेट है तो आजादी जीतेगी  			
**अई वेईवेई, प्रसिद्ध चीनी कलाकार * 
 
*
चेयरमैन माओ कहा करते थे, ‘एक कम्युनिस्ट के तौर पर हम सत्ता बंदूक की ताकत  से हासिल करते हैं और उसे कलम की ताकत से बनाए रखते हैं।’ आप देख सकते हैं  कि प्रचार और विचारधारा पर नियंत्रण तानाशाही वाली व्यवस्था का सबसे  महत्वपूर्ण काम होता है। इंटरनेट के आने से पहले चीन में सभी लोग या तो  टेलीविजन देखते थे या फिर ‘पीपुल्स डेली’ अखबार को पढ़ते थे। वे बड़े ध्यान  से शब्दों में छिपी इबारत को पढ़ने की कोशिश करते और यह अनुमान लगाते कि  दरअसल हुआ क्या था। लेकिन अब यह बदल गया है। अब अखबार घटनाओं के बारे में  चर्चा करने की कोशिश करते हैं, लेकिन इसके पहले कि वह चर्चा छपे, हर कोई इस  बारे में इंटरनेट पर बातें कर रहा होता है। 

 मुझे अब भी लगता है कि गोर्बाच्योव ने रूस में ग्लासनोस्त की जो  क्रांति की थी, वह ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण थी। खुलापन और पारदर्शिता ही वह तरीका  है, जिससे गलत तरह की ताकतों पर रोक लगाई जा सकती है। चीन के लोगों के पास  अपनी राय रखने का अधिकार कभी नहीं रहा। हालांकि वहां के संविधान में यही  कहा गया है कि आप अपनी राय रख सकते हैं, लेकिन हकीकत में यह बहुत खतरनाक  होता है। 

पश्चिम में लोग सोचते हैं कि वे इस अधिकार के साथ ही पैदा हुए  हैं। हमारे यहां यह अधिकार सरकार ने दिया है, लेकिन व्यवहार में कहीं नहीं  दिखाई देता। हालांकि चीन में सुधार हुए हैं और चीजें खुल रही हैं। लेकिन इस खुलने का  अर्थ खुलापन नहीं है। इसका सिर्फ इतना अर्थ है कि पश्चिम के लिए दरवाजे  खोले जा रहे हैं। यह व्यवहार का मामला है, विचार का नहीं। शुरू में किसी ने  भी, यहां तक कि पश्चिम ने भी नहीं सोचा था कि इंटरनेट अभिव्यक्ति की  स्वतंत्रता के लिए इतना कुछ करेगा। किसी को नहीं पता था कि सोशल मीडिया इस  तरह विकसित होगा। सिर्फ इतना पता था कि यह बहुत कुशल है, तेज है और संचार  का ताकतवर माध्यम है। 

हमें इंटरनेट मिल गया, इसलिए हम ब्लॉग लिख सकते थे। अब तो माइक्रो ब्लॉग भी  लिख सकते हैं। इससे लोग विचारों का आदान-प्रदान कर सकते हैं, जिसकी वजह से  आजादी का एक भाव पैदा हुआ है। यह ठीक है कि इसमें तरह-तरह की चीजें हैं।  कुछ लोग बताते हैं कि उन्होंने नाश्ते में क्या लिया था, तो कुछ लोग खबरों  के बारे में गंभीर चर्चा करते हैं। लेकिन दोनों ही तरह से लोग यह सीखते हैं  कि अपने अधिकार का इस्तेमाल कैसे किया जाए। यह अद्भुत क्षण है, जब लोग  ठंडी हवा के झोंके महसूस कर रहे हैं। इंटरनेट एक जंगल है, जिसके अपने खेल  हैं, अपनी भाषा है, अपने तौर-तरीके हैं, जिनके जरिये हम अपनी भावनाओं का  आदान-प्रदान करते हैं। 

लेकिन चीन सरकार नियंत्रण नहीं छोड़ सकती। उसने इंटरनेट के बड़े प्लेटफॉर्म  फेसबुक, ट्विटर सब पर रोक लगा दी है, क्योंकि वह मुक्त चर्चा से डरती है।  सरकार सूचनाओं को डिलीट कर देती है। सरकारी कंप्यूटर में बस एक बटन है-  डिलीट। लेकिन यह सेंसरशिप काम नहीं करती। आधी रात को वे आपके कमरे में  घुसकर आपको पकड़ सकते हैं। आपको काला नकाब पहनाकर पूछताछ के लिए किसी  खुफिया ठिकाने पर ले जा सकते हैं। वे लोगों को, आपके परिवार को धमकाते हैं,  ‘तुम्हारे बच्चों को काम नहीं मिलेगा।’ साथ ही सरकार यह भी बात करती है कि राष्ट्रीय संस्कृति को किस तरह मजबूत और  रचनात्मक बनाया जाए। 

अगर किसी के पास जानकारी चुनने का अधिकार नहीं हो,  किसी भी विचारधारा से जुड़ने और अपनी कल्पनाशीलता से अपना निजी चरित्र  विकसित करने की स्वतंत्रता उसे नहीं हो, तो वह शख्स भला कैसे रचनात्मक हो  सकता है? अगर आप व्यक्तित्व निखारने, स्वतंत्र होकर सोचने, जोखिम लेने और  नतीजों को भुगतने के लिए तैयार रहने के हर मूल्य के खिलाफ हैं, तो आप किस  तरह की रचनात्मकता की उम्मीद कर रहे हैं? 

हर कोई आईफोन चाहता है, लेकिन चीन  में आईफोन डिजाइन करना असंभव है, क्योंकि यह सिर्फ एक उत्पाद नहीं है, यह  इंसान की फितरत की एक समझ है। सेंसरशिप कहती है, ‘आखिरी बात मेरी ही होगी। आप जो भी कहें, पर निष्कर्ष  मेरा ही होगा।’ 

लेकिन इंटरनेट एक पेड़ की तरह है, जो लगातार बढ़ रहा है।  इसमें आखिरी शब्द हमेशा लोगों का ही होता है, भले ही किसी की आवाज कितनी भी  कमजोर क्यों न हो। यह ताकत फुसफुसाहटों की वजह से बिखर सकती है। 

जब मैं जवान था, मैं बागी किस्म का हो गया था। मेरे बाल लंबे हो गए थे, मैं  उन्हें कटवाने जा रहा था कि मेरे माता-पिता ने कहा- बाल कटवाओ, काफी लंबे  हो गए हैं। मैंने तय किया कि मैं इन्हें ऐसे ही रहने दूंगा और वे बहुत लंबे  हो गए। नौजवान लोगों की पीढ़ी तो ऐसी ही होती है। उनके मूल्य उनके  माता-पिता के मूल्यों से अलग होते हैं। मां-बाप तो सिर्फ यही सोचते हैं कि  कैसे जिया जाए और पैसे कमाए जाएं। 

नियंत्रण के मामले में चीन काफी सफल लग सकता है, लेकिन इसने सिर्फ जलस्तर  को बढ़ाया ही है। यह बांध बनाने की तरह है। जब वह सोचता है कि और पानी  आएगा, तो वह बांध की ऊंचाई बढ़ा देता है। लेकिन जितना भी पानी था, एक-एक  बूंद अब भी वहीं है। उन्हें पता नहीं है कि इसके दबाव को कैसे कम किया जाए।  इसे इस तरह बनाया गया कि इसकी देखरेख व मरम्मत होती रहे और समस्या अगली  पीढ़ी को सौंप दी जाए। अभी वह समय नहीं आया, जब यह टूट जाएगा। इसी वजह से  कई दूसरे देश इसकी तकनीक और तरीके की तारीफ करते हैं। लेकिन आगे चलकर इन  देशों के नेता भी समझ जाएंगे कि इंटरनेट पर नियंत्रण करना तब तक संभव नहीं,  जब तक इसे पूरी तरह बंद ही न कर दिया जाए, और बंद किया, तो उनके नतीजे भी  वे भुगत नहीं सकेंगे। इंटरनेट पर नियंत्रण नहीं हो सकता। और अगर इंटरनेट पर  नियंत्रण नहीं कायम हो सकता, तो आजादी जीतेगी ही। यह बहुत आसान-सी बात है।*
*द गाजिर्यन से साभार*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> तब किसी रचनाकार को अपने नाम/पते के साथ किसी कविता की वेबसाइट पर अपनी रचना नहीं डालनी चाहिए।


बंगाल के प्रोफेसर महापात्र को जानते हो न..........??????

----------


## Badtameez

> बंगाल के प्रोफेसर महापात्र को जानते हो न..........??????


अपमान जनक कार्टून बनाने वाले?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मैं मोबाइल का उपयोग नहीं करता क्योंकि ये मुझे ट्रैक कर सकते हैं: रिचर्ड स्टॉलमेन* 

 हाल  ही में भारत की यात्रा पर आए रिचर्ड एम स्टॉलमन से अपने मोबाइल फ़ोन  प्रयोग नहीं करने और मुक्त सॉफ़्टवेयर, स्टीव जॉब्स, फ़ेसबुक इत्यादि के  बारे में ईएफवाईटाइम्स से बात की. मुख्य अंश पढ़ें ...
 
*जब  भी मुफ्त सॉफ्टवेयर की बात की जाती है, वहाँ आरएमएस के रूप में विख्यात  रिचर्ड एम स्टॉलमेन का नाम आता है. और क्यों न हो, उनके जैसा मुक्त  सॉफ़्टवेयर का मुखर प्रयोगकर्ता व एक्टिविस्ट और दूसरा कोई नहीं है.  स्टॉलमेन के मुताबिक विंडोज या एपल मैक जैसा मालिकाना सॉफ्टवेयर या  हार्डवेयर आपकी स्वतंत्रता को पूरी तरह समाप्त करता है और यह बात उन्हें  पूरी तरह से अस्वीकार्य है.*
*आप फ़ेसबुक को सिरे से नकारते हैं. क्यों?*


फ़ेसबुक  किसी का मित्र नहीं है, और निश्चित रूप से मेरा तो मित्र नहीं ही है.  फ़ेसबुक, का एकमात्र काम है अपने प्रयोगकर्ताओं का डेटा इकट्ठा करना.  फ़ेसबुक की तथाकथित तमाम सुविधाएँ उपयोगकर्ताओं द्वारा उपयोग में ली जाती  हैं तो उनका इस्तेमाल फ़ेसबुक अपने फायदे के लिए डेटा एकत्रित करने के लिए  करता है. यदि आप फ़ेसबुक में मेरी एक तस्वीर पोस्ट करेंगे और उसमें लेबल के  रूप में रिचर्ड स्टॉलमेन लिखेंगे तो उनके डेटाबेस में मेरे बारे में  जानकारी एकत्र हो जाएगी कि रिचर्ड स्टॉलमेन को कौन पसंद करता है. और मैं  किसी दूसरे के डेटाबेस में अपने बारे में किसी किस्म की जानकारी साझा नहीं  करना चाहता.


*आपने Stallman.org के माध्यम से अपने अनुयायियों से कहा है कि अमेज़न के साथ व्यापार कतई न करें?*

अमेज़न  का स्विंडल तो ठगी का मालवेयर है. स्विंडल इसका आधिकारिक नाम नहीं है, मगर  मैं उसके उसी प्रसिद्ध गॅजेट के बारे में कह रहा हूं जो आप समझ रहे हैं.  इसे पाठकों को पढ़ने के उनके पारंपरिक स्वतंत्रता को ठगने के लिए डिज़ाइन  किया गया है. मैं एक ई-किताब और उसके पाठक की बात कर रहा हूँ. किताबें  खरीदने का एक ही तरीका है. आप दुकान पर जाते हैं, नकद भुगतान कर गुमनाम  तरीके से पुस्तक खरीदते हैं. यह खरीदने की स्वतंत्रता है. अमेजन में यह  स्वतंत्रता नहीं है. मैं कभी नहीं चाहूंगा कि कि मेरा नाम किसी भी डेटाबेस  में रखा जाए कि मैंने कौन सी किताबें खरीदी हैं. अमेजन यही करता है. वो  सारे आंकड़े अपने साथ रखता है कि आपने कब कब क्या खरीदा क्या क्या पढ़ा. यह  आपकी स्वतंत्रता पर हमला है. अमेज़न के पास विशाल डेटाबेस है कि प्रत्येक  पुस्तक जो उसकी साइट से बेची गई है उसे किन लोगों ने और कितने लोगों ने  खरीदा है. और इस तरह के डेटाबेस, लोगों को लगता हो कि इसमें कोई बुरी बात  नहीं है परंतु यह सोच गलत है. यह तो मानव अधिकारों के लिए एक खतरा है. और  हमें इसकी अनुमति नहीं देनी चाहिए.

फिर जब आप कोई किताब खरीदते  हैं तो उसे पढ़ने के बाद रद्दी में बेच देते हैं या किसी मित्र को उपहार  में दे देते हैं या अपनी लाइब्रेरी में सहेज कर रख लेते हैं. अमेज़न तो  डिजिटल हथकड़ी के साथ आपको किताब बेचता है. आपकी इस स्वतंत्रता का हनन होता  है. इसके उपयोगकर्ता लाइसेंस समझौते के साथ जब आप खरीदते हैं तो आपको ये  सब सुविधाएं नहीं मिलतीं.


आप अमेजन से खरीदी किताबें किसी को  नहीं दे सकते. कानूनी तौर पर अपने वारिस, अपने बच्चे को भी नहीं. अमेज़न  चोर दरवाजे से आपकी इस स्वतंत्रता का हनन करता है. हमें अमेजन के इस चोर  दरवाजे के और भी बुरे सलूकों के बारे में पता है. अमेजन ने 2009 में  उपयोगकर्ताओं के ईबुक संग्रह से एक विशेष पुस्तक की प्रतियों को गुपचुप  तरीके से डिलीट कर दिया. यह पुस्तक जॉर्ज ऑरवेल द्वारा लिखी गई 1984 नामक  पुस्तक है. सोचिए, कोई व्यक्ति आपके घर की लाइब्रेरी में सेंधमारी करे और  कोई किताब उठा कर ले जाए और कूड़ेदान में फेंक दे. सबसे बड़ी विडंबना है इस  उत्पाद का आधिकारिक नाम. इसका अर्थ है आग शुरू करना. जाहिर है, इस उत्पाद  को प्रिंट माध्यम की किताबों को जलाने के लिए डिजाइन किया गया है. ठीक है,  मगर हम हमारी अपनी किताबों को तो ऐसा नहीं करने दे सकते इसी लिए यह या ऐसे  उत्पादों का उपयोग कतई नहीं करें.

*आपने कहा था कि "मैं खुश हूं कि जॉब्स चला गया.” क्या आप स्पष्ट कर सकते हैं कि आपने ऐसा क्यों कहा?*
लोगों  ने मेरी बात को विकृत तरीके से समझा. मैंने यह नहीं कहा कि अच्छा है कि  उसकी मृत्यु हो गई. कोई भी सही दिमाग का व्यक्ति ऐसा नहीं कहेगा. मैंने भी  ऐसा नहीं कहा. परंतु मैंने यह जरूर कहा कि यह अच्छा है कि वह चला गया.  मैंने ऐसा इसलिए कहा क्योंकि वह एक शातिर, ज्ञानी शैतान था जिसने दुनिया का  बहुत नुकसान किया.

 उसने ऐसे कंप्यूटर बनाए जो उन कंप्यूटर के  उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए जेल की तरह थे. उसने कंप्यूटरों को आकर्षक, ग्लैमरस  बनाया ताकि उपयोगकर्ता ग्लैमर की ओर आकर्षित हों और जाकर एपल की हथकड़ी पहन  लें. एपल के बाद यही काम माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट ने किया. कंप्यूटिंग दुनिया बद से  बदतर होती चली गई. अभी भी खासा नुकसान हो रहा है. और हम इससे आजादी के लिए,  मुक्त सॉफ़्टवेयर के लिए लड़ाई लड़ रहे हैं. और इसीलिए मैंने यह कहा था कि  अच्छा हुआ कि वह चला गया. जॉब्स ने बहुत से अच्छे काम भी किए. मगर एपल के  रूप में उसका सबसे खराब काम था यह. मुझे खुशी है कि अब वह इस तरह और अधिक  नुकसान करने में सक्षम नहीं है. मुझे आशा है कि इन कार्यों में उनके  उत्तराधिकारी उतने सफल नहीं होंगे.

*आप मोबाइल फोन का प्रयोग क्यों नहीं करते?*
क्योंकि  मोबाइल फोन मेरे या किसी के साथ मेरी बातचीत के स्थान को ट्रैक कर सकते  हैं. अधिकांश मोबाइल फोन भले ही वे स्मार्टफ़ोन नहीं हों उनमें प्रोसेसर  होता है, सॉफ्टवेयर चलता रहता है और सभी सॉफ्टवेयर (स्वामित्व वाले)  मालवेयर हैं, क्योंकि वे रिमोट पर अपने डेवलपरों को उपयोगकर्ताओं के  स्थानों के बारे में जानकारी भेज सकते हैं. इनमें एक तरह का बैक-डोर होता  है जो दूर से आपके वार्तालाप सुन सकते हैं. यूँ भी लगभग सभी सॉफ्टवेयर में  बग (बगिंग उपकरण जो जासूसी के काम आता है) होता है. और अपने आप में  सॉफ्टवेयर भी एक बग ही है.


*भारत में अपने सामुदायिक संबंधों के आधार पर भारत में फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर आंदोलन के बारे में आपकी टिप्पणी?*
यहाँ  बहुत से एक्टिविस्ट हैं जो मुक्त सॉफ़्टवेयर के लिए अभियान चलाए हुए हैं  और उन्हें बहुत कुछ सफलता भी मिली है. केरल के कुछ स्कूलों में मुक्त  सॉफ़्टवेयर का प्रयोग शुरू किया गया है. परंतु भारतीय मुक्त सॉफ़्टवेयर  समुदाय स्वतंत्रता के बारे में नहीं सोचता. फिर सरकारी स्तर की बाधाएँ भी  हैं. स्कूलों को (कुछ विशिष्ट विद्यालयों में तो निश्चित तौर पर क्योंकि  इसकी उन्हें आवश्यकता भी है) मालिकाना सॉफ़्टवेयर सिखाने के लिए बाध्य किया  जाता है. तो यह पूरी तरह गलत है. किसी भी देश की सरकार यदि अपने छात्रों  को मालिकाना हक के सॉफ़्टवेयरों के बारे में प्रशिक्षित करती है तो इसका  सीधा सा अर्थ है कि वह देश को उस कंपनी के हाथों बेच रही है. तमिलनाडु में  स्कूली बच्चों को लैपटॉप दिये जा रहे हैं जिसमें विंडो ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है.  यह तो कंपनी को अपना भविष्य बेचने जैसा हुआ. फिर किसी ने बताया कि अब  उनमें ड्यूअल बूट सिस्टम डाला जा रहा है. इसका मतलब ये है कि आधे हिस्से  में नैतिक माल है और बाकी आधे हिस्से में अनैतिक चीज. दूसरे अर्थों में  बच्चों को लंच टाइम में पानी के साथ साथ व्हिस्की भी दी जा रही है ताकि वे  दोनों चीजों को चख कर देख सकें. इसलिए उन्हें मालिकाना हक वाले  सॉफ़्टवेयरों का वितरण करना बंद कर देना चाहिए. बच्चों के बीच तो बिलकुल  नहीं.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*शुक्र है कि कोई तो है मेरी आवाज से आवाज मिलने वाला ............*

----------


## totaram

> *शुक्र है कि कोई तो है मेरी आवाज से आवाज मिलने वाला ............*


पर आचार्यजी अगर हम इन चीजों का उपयोग बिलकुल बंद कर दें तो गुजारा कैसे हो.... जरा सोचिये हम कितने निर्भर हो गये हैं इन पर?

----------


## calvitf

आचार्य जी को प्रणाम 

आपके बताने अनुषार व हमारे देखने के अनुषार दोनों मिला कर हम कहीं भी आजाद नही है 

मंदिर जाओ अपने को चेक कराओ 

स्टेशन जाओ अपने को चेक कराओ 

होटल मे रुको id दो 

मोबाइल पर भी हम पर नज़र राखी जा रही है 

इन्टरनेट से भी हमे देखा जा रहा है 

कोर्ट कचहरी जाओ नंगाझोरी दो 

बैंक , मॉल, रेस्टोरेन्ट हर जगह सी सी कैमरे द्वारा हमे देखा जा रहा है 

शुक्र है की बीबी के साथ रहने पर बेडरूम मे कोई नज़र अभी तक नहीं रख रहा है 

फिर भी अपराधों को रोक नही हो पारही है 

मेरा मानना है जितनी सुरक्षा होगी उतनी ही बड़ी घटना भी होगी

----------

